# Green Machine Weedeater won't do high RPM



## Nonprophet (May 29, 2007)

I've got an older Green machine weedeater. Starts just fine, but when I hit the throttle it just bogs down. If I "play" with the throttle, I can eventually get it going faster, but then it tends to bog down in heavy grass.

It was running just fine a few weeks ago, then died last week when the fuel line and rubber grommet holding the fuel line in the tank just disintegrated. I bought new fuel line and a rubber stopper for the fuel tank, now it won't achieve high RPM. Just to be sure, I removed the in-tank fuel filter--it makes no difference.

Thanks!


NP


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

May have sucked some crud from the grommet into the carb.
Clean or rebuild the carb.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

check air filter too


----------



## junkyarddoggie (May 24, 2007)

Sounds like the same problem I had with my green machine. The filter broke off and sucked up crud into the carb. Cleaned the carb and replaced the fuel line, hooked up the fuel filter. Runs great now but leaks fuel around the grommet. Where did you get the replacement grommet.

Thanks Mike


----------

